# 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer



## lordberti (18. Mai 2010)

*4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Das *ASUS *Mainboard *P6T7 WS SuperComputer* für _Intel Sockel 1366_ besitzt 2 Nvidia NF200 die je bis zu 32 PCI-Express-Lanes bereitstellen. Somit bietet das Board beste Voraussetzung für 4-Way SLI, unterstützte aber bis jetzt nur 2 und 3-Way SLI.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun hat ASUS ein BIOS Update veröffentlicht *0607* _(für das Mainboard gibts jetzt schon Version 0804)_, das 4-Way SLI unterstützung bringt.

Heute hat ASUS auch die Produktseite zum Mainboard *P6T7 WS SuperComputer* Aktualisiert und Bestätigt das dieses Board jetzt auch 4-Way SLI unterstützt.

*ASUSTeK Computer Inc.*

_Aber eine frage bleibt noch. Wo bekommt man die 4-Way SLI Bridge her? _
_Habe deswegen bei ASUS Germany nachgefragt, die Haben die Frage weitergeleitet, Antwort soll bald folgen._


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

4way sli gibts soweit ich weiß nur bei evga, und die liefern bei ihren karten glaub ne 4way mit


----------



## vitka93 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

bei den Fermi (GTX470/480) geht 4 way sli auch , egal von welchem hersteller und 4 Way unterstützung bieten auch Boards wie das MSI (Fusion oder BigBang oder so) und Das Gigabyte X58-UD9


----------



## NEoCX (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

wer brauch sowas?!?! 4 GTX480 auf diesem Board mit schöner CPU (also min. ein I7 980X) sollten mindestens 1500 WATT aus der Dose ziehen!!! Einfach nur Krank!! Aber dann kann man wohl auch mal Warhead flüssig auf seinem 30 Zöller in max. Details zocken. Hier mal ein Vid von dem EVGA mit GTX480 im 4-Way SLI - man beachte rechts unten die WATT Anzeige!!!


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

interessante News - die 4-way Brücke gibts zwar im momment nur bei EVGA - dort ist sie beim Board beigelegt - nicht bei den Karten - Man kann die Brücke aber auch aus einzelnen flexiblen Brücken basteln - sieht halt nicht so schön aus 

mfg


----------



## Sonnendieb (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



NEoCX schrieb:


> wer brauch sowas?!?! 4 GTX480 auf diesem Board mit schöner CPU (also min. ein I7 980X) sollten mindestens 1500 WATT aus der Dose ziehen!!! Einfach nur Krank!! Aber dann kann man wohl auch mal Warhead flüssig auf seinem 30 Zöller in max. Details zocken. Hier mal ein Vid von dem EVGA mit GTX480 im 4-Way SLI - man beachte rechts unten die WATT Anzeige!!!


ich glaube jemand der ein 4-way-sli system aufbaut weiss darüber bescheid....ist ja keine neu-erfindung der 4xxer karten sondern man konnte ja auch schon damals locker mal 4 8800gts/x zusammenbasteln und da is der stromverbrauch auch hoch gewesen auch wenn nicht unbedingt so hoch wie hier.....
mit ner 470er bei 4x200 Watt wäre es aber schon vorstellbar...ähnlich wie die 5870 die 188 Watt hat...aber wegen den paar watt nicht weiter tragisch denn der verbrauch wäre auch da enorm ^^


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

WOW!!!

Mit den PC kann man im Winter sein Haus/Wohnung Heizen!!
Wenn sowas überhaupt sinn macht dann nur mit WaKü sonst wird man neben den Fermis ja Taub. Ob da ein Mora2 ausreicht


----------



## XE85 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

sowas macht nur zum benchen Sinn ... da wird ohnehin mit LN2 gekühlt, wenn nicht dann ist die Lautstärke egal - im normalen Spielebetrieb macht das aufgrund der bekannten Multi GPU Nachteile keinen Sinn 4 Karten zu verwenden 

mfg


----------



## Freakezoit (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Und zum benchen wäre auch die abwärme & verbrauch egal. Aber nur 1.5x kw geht ja noch ^^ Da hab ich hier zum benchen schon ganz andere sachen gesehn & was sie nicht zeigen bei dem vid ist was alles noch dran hängt.
Über sinn oder unsinn kann man sich streiten.


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

mich würd jetzt so ein "kampf der Titanen" wünschen; 

EVGA X58 Classified 4WaySLI vs.
 Gigabytte X58-UD9 vs.
 Asus P6T7 WS Supercomputer vs.
 Asus Rampage III Extreme


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> mich würd jetzt so ein "kampf der Titanen" wünschen;
> 
> EVGA X58 Classified 4WaySLI vs.
> Gigabytte X58-UD9 vs.
> ...




kampf der titanen sieht für mich so aus.

classi 4 way sli
RIIIE
UD9

das supercomputer soll angeblich nicht so gut mit gulftowns laufen. 

aber es müssten alle drei unter LN2 getestet werden, nur dann zeigen sich die waren stärken

edit: 4 way sli brücke kann man sich auch bauen. man braucht nur 3 "normale" brücken. jeweils so verbunden. 1 zu 2; 2 zu 4; 3 zu 4


----------



## Gamer_95 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Also meiner meinung nach verliert das Classified den vergleich weill es zu zickig ist.
Es ist zwar noch für einen BCLK für 280 gut aber mehr auch nicht.
Ich denke das das RIIIE das CF ablösen wird.
Das UD9 wird sicherlich auch nicht schlecht aber keine echte Konkurenz in Extreme OC kreisen sein weil dort die miesten Leute auf EVGA und ASUS setzen.


----------



## mapLayer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Ich dachte, mit alten Karten is Maximal 3-Way SLI möglich oder?
mfg


----------



## Wadde (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Es gab doch eine EVGA GTX 285 4way SLI classfield edition?


----------



## True Monkey (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Hehe ...ich ziehe mir gerade das bios und packe es drauf 

@Eiswolf 

Wo hast du das denn her das der Gulfi darauf nicht so gut laufen soll ...das prob bei meinen Board ist das der BLCK nicht all zu hoch ausfällt.
Aber aus dem Grund habe ich ja einen XE drauf und der Gulfi hat ebenfalls einen freien Multi.
Ich sehe da kein prob und sobald das neue Stepping da ist teste ich das mal aus.


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> mich würd jetzt so ein "kampf der Titanen" wünschen;
> 
> EVGA X58 Classified 4WaySLI vs.
> Gigabytte X58-UD9 vs.
> ...



Oh ja  das wär wirklich der hammer 

Wobei ich noch nen Serverboard mit dualsockel und PCI-E dazu packen würde, falls es welche mit 3 oder 4 fach gibt.


----------



## danielstarke (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Dafür würde sich das EVGA Classified Super Record 2 =http://www.evga.com/articles/00537 bestens eignen. Dualsockel, 7x PCI-E, und Quad-SLI Unterstützung


----------



## Skysnake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Jup genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt 

Einzigste Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass das halt alles XL-ATX Boards sind  und die halt nicht in nen normalen BigTower reinpassen.

Hab immer gehofft, das diese XL-ATX Boards die Ausnahme bleiben und in Zukunft dann diese Boards als E-ATX kommen. Durch drehen der Speicherbänke etc könnte man ja locker genug Platz schaffen um alles unterzubringen, Was aber besonders stört auf diesen Boards ist, das man keinen PCI oder PCIE Slot mehr frei macht. Die Boards verfügen über keinen Glasfaseranschluss, damit sind se unbrauchbar für den HPC-Bereich, denn 1GBit Lan sind zwar ganz nett, aber wenn dann sollte es entweder Glasfaser dazu haben, oder nen Slotplatz, um ne 5Gbit Kupfer oder Glasfaserkarte nachrüsten zu können.

Mit dem ECC Speicher und eventuell GPU´s mit ECC Speicher, wären die Dinger dann echt ne Überlegung statt den TeslaServerracks von NV. 

Ich denk mit etwas Mehraufwand könnten die Entwickler da echt richtig reinhauen im HPC Bereich. 

Mein Traumboard wäre ja noch immer 4er CF oder SLI mit Singelslot WaKü Design, dazu noch 1 PCI Slot und 2 PCIE Slots, Dualsockel und so 64-128 GB RAM pro CPU, und das alles auf nem E-ATX Board mit Glasfaser direkt aufm Board 

Wäre ne ziemlich böse Rechenmaschiene. 

Dann noch 2 Versioen davon mit und ohne USV. Wäre von der Größe her gut händelbar für Towerregale, wo ne USV schon vorhanden ist, aber auch in der Klinik oder sonst wo locker aufstellbar. Das Ding kann dann mit USV auch gern 30-50 Kilo wiegen. Sowas schleppt man ja nicht oft rum


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt
> 
> Einzigste Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass das halt alles XL-ATX Boards sind  und die halt nicht in nen normalen BigTower reinpassen.
> 
> ...



Dieses Board ist ja explizit für Gamer und Extreme-Bencher. Die brauchen in der Regel keinen Glasfaseranschluss. Es gibt zwar Dual-Sockel-Boards, die 4 PCIe-Slots haben, dafür aber keine zwei Nforce-200 Chips bieten und 4-Way-SLI nicht unterstützen. Ich denke dass Nvidia damit aber auch nicht einverstanden wäre, man dann ja die Tesla-Systeme nicht mehr verkauft bekäme, die ja teurer sind. 

So ein System wäre aber schon der Hammer. 2 i7 980er für 2000€, 4 GTX 480 für 2000€, 48 GB Ram für 3000€, Das Board für 600€, dann noch Festplatten für 500-1000€. Da kommt man locker auf 6000-8000€.


----------



## danielstarke (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Um zwei CPU´s in das Board stecken zu können werden aber zwingend Xeon CPU´s benötigt, weil der i7 nur einen QPI hat, aber für mehr als eine CPU mindestens 3 benötigt werden. Mit zwei Xeon 5680 CPUs würde es gehen (Baugleich mit dem i7 980, leider ohne freien multi).

Und dazu noch eine 5. GPU als dedizierte Physx Karte.

Das Board hat den HPTX standard, ist also noch größer als XL-ATX.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

So ein Kampf der Titanten würde mich auch sehr interesieren 
Und warum nimmt dieser Typ im Video (siehe Link oben bzw voherige Seite) Anstatt 2 be quiet! Dark Power Pro mit 1000W , 2 Tagan 1300W ??


----------



## koesti (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Für mich absolut sinnlos. Was will ich mit 4 way SLI ? Selbst 3 way SLI ist Schwachsinn. Nur sinnvoll zum Benchen. Stromrechnung lässt grüßen...


----------



## Skysnake (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Es gibt auch andere Dinge als nur Games. Wenn ich da an größere wissenschaftliche Berechnungen denk, dann macht sowas schon sinn, weil die Latenzen geringer sind, und man weniger Netzwerkkomponenten brauch, die abartig teuer sind 

Bin schon voll auf den GPU Cluster beim MPI bei uns gespannt 

@Gunny: Ich würd wenn dann 5870er reinpacken, die haben einfach mehr Rechenleistung, und mit so nem Teil will man ja nicht nur zocken. Wenn nVidia dann Tesla Karten, wobei du dann auch einfach gleich nen Serverrack mit Teslas nehmen kannst.

@Danielstarke: Schon klar, dass das nur mit Xeons bzw mit den Opterons, wobei ich atm wohl die Opterons glaub vorziehen würde. Hab mal vor ner weile nen Test gelesen, und da kamen die mit der Leistung pro Watt s besser weg. Und um die Breite von so nem Board gehts net wirklich. Das relativ wurscht, nur die höhe suckt halt schnell an, weil man dann höhere Gehäuse brauch, damit weniger Tower in den Regal reinbekommt etc. damit größerer Platzbedarf und damit längere Glasfaserkabel und damit dann auch wieder mehr Latenzen, wobei das dann auch nur bei größeren Anlagen ne Rolle spielt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



koesti schrieb:


> Für mich absolut sinnlos. Was will ich mit 4 way SLI ? Selbst 3 way SLI ist Schwachsinn. Nur sinnvoll zum Benchen. Stromrechnung lässt grüßen...



Genau: zum Benchen

Ich hol mir ja nicht dieses Mobo oder 4grakas oder 3 zum Gamen sondern wenn zum Benchen 

is ja eig logisch^^


----------



## technus1975 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Mit den PC kann man im Winter sein Haus/Wohnung Heizen!!
> Wenn sowas überhaupt sinn macht dann nur mit WaKü sonst wird man neben den Fermis ja Taub. Ob da ein Mora2 ausreicht


 

Ja, gib ich dir recht! Bei einem Passivhaus it das gar kein Problem! Noch schnell 15-20m² Fläche PV aufs Dach und fertig ist die Heizung!


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*

Kann man so eine 4-Way SLI Brücke nachkaufen ?
Weil bei dem Asus Board ist ja keine dabei


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Kann man so eine 4-Way SLI Brücke nachkaufen ?
> Weil bei dem Asus Board ist ja keine dabei


 
Ich hatte deswegen _(4-way SLI Bridge für P6T7 WS SuperComputer)_ Doctor [ASUS] gefragt.

Antwort:


> Hallo lordberti,
> es wird keine spezielle Brücke geben. Genaue Informationen werde ich demnächst hier im Forum posten. Unser HQ werkelt derzeit an einer kleinen FAQ zu diesem Thema. Wenn die soweit fertig ist werd ich es hier veröffentlichen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 4-Way SLI update für ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer*



lordberti schrieb:


> Ich hatte deswegen _(4-way SLI Bridge für P6T7 WS SuperComputer)_ Doctor [ASUS] gefragt.
> 
> Antwort:



Ok danke


----------

